# écran ibook G4 Cassé



## nicoebra (9 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

L'écran de mon ibook G4 vient d'^étre cassé... ca fait joli mais c'est pas très pratique pour s'en servir...
Je voudrais donc savoir si vous savez ce que je peux faire pour le réparer...
- Ou je peux me procurer une dalle pour pas trop chère (il faut obligatoirement une dalle apple??)
- ou je peux trouver unguide pour changer la dalle??
- Si il y a d'autres solution?? (assurance responsabilité civile??)

Merci à tous de votre aide...


----------



## r e m y (9 Décembre 2006)

POur l'assurance, le mieux est d'appeler ton assurance et de voir avec eux

Sinon essaie le site am&#233;ricain www.pbparts.com pour trouver une dalle.

Attention ils indiquent que pour &#234;tre s&#251;r du bon mod&#232;le de dalle, il faut d&#233;monter celle d'origine.


----------



## Namida (9 Décembre 2006)

Les pièces, et les fiches.

Bonne chance.


----------



## laurent1 (9 Décembre 2006)

salut Val!


----------



## nicoebra (9 Décembre 2006)

merci &#224; tous,
je vais regarer tout ca...
est ce que c'est possible de prendre des dalles non apple??
et je n'ai pas trouv&#233; comment changr la dalle dans les guides... (juste l'&#233;cran..)

Encore merci!


----------



## dapi (6 Février 2007)

Namida a dit:


> Les pièces, et les fiches.
> 
> Bonne chance.



Moi aussi j'ai cassé l'écran de mon iBook, j'ai trouvé la dalle LCD sur le lien, mais peut-on commander sur ce site américain en toute confiance, quelqu'un à t'il une expérience de Ifixit?

Merci pour toutes ces infos


----------



## nicoebra (20 Février 2007)

dapi a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai cassé l'écran de mon iBook, j'ai trouvé la dalle LCD sur le lien, mais peut-on commander sur ce site américain en toute confiance, quelqu'un à t'il une expérience de Ifixit?
> 
> Merci pour toutes ces infos


 
Bonjour, Alors tu as commandé sur ce site américain?
Une fois que l'on a retiré le "display", comment on accede à la dalle lcd?

Merci


----------



## nicoebra (5 Mars 2007)

Quelqu'un a des news?


----------



## dapi (7 Mai 2008)

Je n'ai pas osé acheter sur des sites étranger, l'iBook est resté de côté pendant plus d'un ans (un Mac Book est arrivé entre temps).
Puis dernièrement j'ai chercher du côté de Ebay, et j'ai trouver un écran complet d'iBook G4, que j'ai obtenu pour 36,50 frais port compris, et depuis 2 jours mon iBook est de nouveau fonctionnel.


----------



## ledurny (2 Juin 2008)

Je me retrouve aussi avec un ibook G4 sans écran.
Il est actuellement relié à une télé...
Je suis assez intéressé par la manipulation pour changé l'écran soi même, savoir si c'est abordable et quel matériel il faut.
Pourrais-tu nous décrire ça Dapi s'il te plaît? (si tu tournes toujours dans le coin)


----------



## dapi (7 Août 2008)

ledurny a dit:


> Je suis assez intéressé par la manipulation pour changé l'écran soi même, savoir si c'est abordable et quel matériel il faut.



Le plus dure c'est de trouver un écran, moi j'ai eu la chance d'en trouver sur Ebay à 36,50 port compris, sinon il faut voir sur des sites US mais c'est souvent des occasions, (pour info iBook utilise des dalle Samsung ou LG).

Ensuite pour le remplacer, c'est assez simple mais très délicat, (mon iBook en a garder des traces), car après avoir enlever les 4 vis de l'écran, il faut le déclipser avec des outils fin mais agressif. Enfin quelques vis fixe la dalle, mais attention tous les écrans iBook n'ont pas tous des accessoires avec les mêmes connecteurs, pour ma part j'ai garder ceux d'origine et j'ai changer que la dalle.

Bonne chance pour cette opération


----------

